
Retina Monitors - sridca
https://www.caseyliss.com/2017/5/17/retina-monitors
======
overcyn
He does briefly mention it, but unless you have a fairly modern macbook/mbp
you may not be able to push 4k@60hz even with a DisplayPort cable.

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT206587](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT206587)

------
Lxr
Seems like thinly disguised affiliate link spam.

~~~
JetSpiegel
> As with all posts on my site, I've used affiliate links where possible. As
> with all posts on my site, these thoughts are 100% mine and are not paid
> for.

At least s/he is honest, with "font-size: 60%".

~~~
joosters
... at the very end of the page, out of sight when you are viewing the bit
with the affiliate links. Respectable sites would mark the links, perhaps
putting an asterisk by them, to show that there is a footnote applicable.

~~~
paulcole
Can you name a few respectable sites that actually do this?

~~~
joosters
www.moneysavingexpert.com does this, for instance. As well as the '*' by
links, they also have a better description at the bottom of the page
explaining the affiliate links, together with direct links for people who
don't want to use the affiliated ones.

e.g. [http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/cheap-travel-
insu...](http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/cheap-travel-insurance) (a
big page, but look at sections 14 and 16 for link examples)

------
jhugg
I use 27” 4k monitors with macbook pros running at 5k retina scaled down to 4k
and it looks FINE. It doesn’t look as good as 5k, but WAY BETTER than non-
retina. For about the third the cost, you get about 2/3 of the benefit.

------
softinio
I must admit I am a regular reader of this site and I listen to his podcasts
also. I have always enjoyed it so I don't get why people here on HN are trying
to bash him for having affiliate links even though he is being completely
transparent about it.

Take the time and enjoy his content and see the positive side of peoples
effort on the web.

Last time I checked good equipment to do podcasts and also hosting a site does
have costs. Whats wrong with affiliate links if it helps support your effort.

~~~
paulcole
Yeah it's also not like he submitted this link himself.

Commenters here will fall all over themselves to explain away any number of
idiotic things but a seemingly decent guy has a few affiliate links in his
blog and it's like the end of the world.

